# overheating 1.8t



## jordondouglas1.8t (Aug 2, 2008)

so i was strolling at 55 and get a ding ding ding. coolant light comes on and my temp gauge is maxed out. i pull over imidiatly and shut it off. my oil is good my coolant is good. i get back in after a bit and the temp is right where it should be 190. i let it idle for a few and its good i take off and its good for about 300 yards at 55 and she starts to climb. so i pull into a gas station and notice my fans are'nt doing anything. could the fans themselves cause it to overheat or is that just another part of the problem. i think the water pump is good because it can idle a long while before the gauge starts to budge. i figured it would heat up much faster if it was bad.
what do you guys think? im hoping just the fan relay went out


----------



## jordondouglas1.8t (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: overheating 1.8t (jordondouglas1.8t)*

ok ive done some reading and found that this relay is like $150.00 so i no longer hope that this is the problem!
but i need help fast! i have class starting monday!


----------



## hotsoup (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: overheating 1.8t (jordondouglas1.8t)*

just a thought...if you were cruising at 55, you would get enough air to cool it. So possible bad thermostats? Did you check?


----------



## jordondouglas1.8t (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: overheating 1.8t (hotsoup)*

thats what i thought to but a buddy says no way you still need fans. but yea i did the a/c check and the secondary fan starts kickin dont know what that means but hopefully somone here does. if the thermostat is stuck will the fans not come on? idk i got a friend pickin one up for me right now. any help on where the hell the thing is located?


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: overheating 1.8t (jordondouglas1.8t)*

Many times when the original water pump with the plastic impeller go's the shaft will still grab the impeller at idle. As the rpms climb and the pump spins faster the shaft will no longer have enough friction to spin the impeller and you will overheat. Allow it to idle and they will grab again and the impeller will turn cooling the engine back down..


----------



## jordondouglas1.8t (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: overheating 1.8t (The*Fall*Guy)*

is the waterpump a possibility at 49k? i was starting to feel better thinking that it was just the tstat but you just pissed me off again! jk thanks for the input


----------



## jordondouglas1.8t (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: overheating 1.8t (jordondouglas1.8t)*

anyone out there had or herd of a 1.8t water pump going before 50k


----------



## jordondouglas1.8t (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: overheating 1.8t (jordondouglas1.8t)*

on a cold motor i can drive about 8 miles before it just starts to go over 190. would it overheet faster than that with a bad water pump.
sombody who had a water pump go out on them please give me a shout


----------



## jsjae1 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: overheating 1.8t (jordondouglas1.8t)*

Here's what a VW mechanic taught me once - take a look at the coolant reservoir - it's kind of translucent, right ? (I'm talking MK4 style, anyway) If the water pump is working, you should be able to see the coolant getting pumped into the top part of the container. Take the top off if you want to see it better - but do that when it's cool, not when it's hot ! (the whole system is pressurized, unlike most other manufacturers where the reservoir is not pressurized). 
If the engine gets up to 190 (normal temp) and you don't see any coolant being pumped through the reservoir, then you've got a bad water pump (or some serious blockage somewhere, but that's not too likely).


----------



## Beasley757 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: overheating 1.8t (jordondouglas1.8t)*

same thing happened to my 20th, my water pump broke, so you should check your water pump


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: overheating 1.8t (Beasley757)*

Sorry dude... I didn't want to burst your bubble but unless that plastic impeller pump has been swapped out for a metal one they can go at any time... I got lucky mine lasted til 178,000 miles. But that's rare. If it makes you feel better I've been driving with a stuck thermostat for the last 3 weeks.. Fortunately on these cars when the t-stat sticks, it usually sticks open..


----------



## jordondouglas1.8t (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: overheating 1.8t (The*Fall*Guy)*

well i obviously had no idea that it was so difficult to replace the thermostat so that hasent gotten done.
ive kinda faced the music and im prepaired to do a timing belt and water pump replacement. anyone have a suggestion for a really good diy to flollow


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Possible problems
-Water Pump
-Coolant temp sensor
-Thermostat
-Air in system (much less likely)
There is a good DIY on golf IV forums, cant find the link though.


----------



## jordondouglas1.8t (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

how can i test the temp sensor before i spend a few hundred on this timing stuff


----------



## sleeper (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: (jordondouglas1.8t)*

water pump.


----------



## jordondouglas1.8t (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (sleeper)*

ok well its about time for a new timing belt anyways so ill just change it. this is just really bad timing for this to happen. i start college tomorrow and with a job i dont have a single day off a week. i dont know when ill get to this. but on the bright side ill be driving a v-tec until the dub is fixed!!!! lol
oh and since my temp gauge got maxed out is my motor junk now??? probably not but i just cant stand the fact that it did, ive always babied this car and i cant sleep at night from the thoughts of a warped head or some ish. should i be worried?


_Modified by jordondouglas1.8t at 7:55 PM 8-23-2009_


----------



## jordondouglas1.8t (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (jordondouglas1.8t)*

bump


----------



## wolfsburg2617 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (jordondouglas1.8t)*

should be fine. just don't drive it any more until the tbelt and water pump are done. you did the right thing by pulling over.


----------



## jordondouglas1.8t (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (wolfsburg2617)*

anyone have any experience with the Blaufergnugen Inc timing kit
it looks decent, is it good quality?

and ive done some reading and it always seems that when the pump goes out the fans dont kick on. whats with that

_Modified by jordondouglas1.8t at 7:41 AM 8-24-2009_


_Modified by jordondouglas1.8t at 7:45 AM 8-24-2009_


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (jordondouglas1.8t)*

because the hot coolant stays in the motor. Since its not circulating, the sensor for the fans never see's hot coolant (sensor on the radiator).


----------



## jordondouglas1.8t (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

thanks jettasmooth that makes sense.

anyone got this kit before? im getting ready to order but i want some feedback first


----------



## jordondouglas1.8t (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (jordondouglas1.8t)*

bump. anyone familiar with this Blaufergnugen Inc timing kit


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (jordondouglas1.8t)*

this is what I purchased:
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...ng_Belt_Kit_"PLUS_EXTRA"_OEM&products_id=2412


----------



## Brammage (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

Mine is doing the same thing. I have my finger over the trigger to buy this as well. Price seems decent and it's a nice little package. Might as well do the belt while you're in there eh? 57k miles on mine so it's timing belt time anyhow (a little past i know







)


_Modified by Brammage at 3:54 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: overheating 1.8t (jordondouglas1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jordondouglas1.8t* »_anyone out there had or herd of a 1.8t water pump going before 50k

Yes me... 22K


----------



## redsoxreturns (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: overheating 1.8t (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_
Yes me... 22K

29k here.


----------



## v double u (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: overheating 1.8t (redsoxreturns)*

I wouldn't spend any money on anything else until you go ahead and replace your thermostat and temperature sensor, which both should be upgraded to the new ones anyways IMO. Be sure your coolant level in the reservoir is of the proper level as well. I had my temp gauge just drop to no read while doing anywhere from 35-65+ mph at random times. Def replace the sensor and temostat before anything else. And, by the way, they are very easy to replace. Themostat can take a little more time and you need to have the right tools for the job (flex socket and extended magnet stick)..other than that, the temp sensor is a quick snap in fix. Let me know if you have questions, I'll try to help if I can..some DIY's I used to carry-out these two tasks...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4483069 (Info how to easily drain, flush, and refill coolant, you'll lose enough when replacing the thmostat to make this worth the effort http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4403010 (Info on how to refill your coolant level...basically, make sure everthing is all bolted up and good to go, then add proper mixture of coolant+water to the reservoir in increments with the engine running...keep checking level to be sure you don't go to high or too low.)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3998685 
(Go 5 posts down and look for the themostat DIY info section. Helped me with some pictures at least..let me know if you have questions here.)
http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...25102 THIS IS THE ONE YOU NEED TO HELP OUT WITH REPLACING YOUR THERMOSTAT!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1141377 (This is to replace your temperature sensor, EASY!!...couldn't find the post I used to replace mine, but using the two pics they gave you in this post while looking at your engine bay should narrow you right in. Oh yeah, with the new Green Top Temperature Sensor on hand, you'll have an idea as to what exactly this thing looks like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope this all helps, let me know if you have any questions, I'll see if I can guide or help you, or get help from others! Goodluck. Ryan.


----------



## CesarinGTI (Mar 27, 2007)

Car heating up... DID THIS IN THIS ORDER OK!
1.Replaced W.PUMP (20-25K miles ago)
2 Replaced T.stat with Housing
Replace Reservoir tank
added G12++
3. Replace Fan switch
4. (temp sensor housing burst)
Replace Temp sensor housing w/ Green top Temp
5. CAR STILL OVER HEATING>>> 
REALLY BIG AIR BUBBLE OR BLown Gasket?!
car basically overheated like 9 times or more.
talk about luck...


----------



## jordondouglas1.8t (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (CesarinGTI)*

thanks everyone for all the input!!!
i got the blauparts timing kit (which was very nice by the way) i bought it monday and it was on my door step thursday.
i replaced everything, both belts, pullys, tensioner, water pump and all.
and just as i read in most overheating posts the water pump came out the block with no impeller on it. i had to scoop out all the broken peices.
so yea that was my problem. started it up and she runs better than ever. temp gauge doesnt go a smiggin' over 190.

2 questions though
1. is the tming belt usually tight as hell when putting on without the tensioner pin pulled?
2. my dumb ass didnt know that g12 was a 50/50 mix.







after i put in two bottles i realized it was still low. then i read. and fit in a g12 bottle full of water. so im 66/33 rather than 50/50. what do you recomend i do?


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (jordondouglas1.8t)*

you could flush some out using the plug on the front driver side....might be messy, but you could get a better mix doing that.
also, the thermostat is very easy to replace. I removed the alternator and that gave me much more room to work. let me know if you have any questions, I am in VA...


----------



## jordondouglas1.8t (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (chisai88)*

my alternator was extreemly tight on its bracket. i got the bolts out and had to use a pry bar to budge it. i moved it a little and said "forget this i wont be able to get it back on" and sure enough it took a good 20 min to get the bolt holes lined up again. it was stupid tight


----------



## jordondouglas1.8t (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (jordondouglas1.8t)*

thanks everyone for all the input!!!
i got the blauparts timing kit (which was very nice by the way) i bought it monday and it was on my door step thursday.
i replaced everything, both belts, pullys, tensioner, water pump and all.
and just as i read in most overheating posts the water pump came out the block with no impeller on it. i had to scoop out all the broken peices.
so yea that was my problem. started it up and she runs better than ever. temp gauge doesnt go a smiggin' over 190.

2 questions though
1. is the timing belt usually tight as hell when putting on without the tensioner pin pulled?
2. my dumb ass didnt know that g12 was a 50/50 mix. after i put in two bottles i realized it was still low. then i read. and fit in a g12 bottle full of water. so im 66/33 rather than 50/50. what do you recommend i do?


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (jordondouglas1.8t)*

the timing belt is going to be tight, you want it to be tight, the tensioner is there so that when the belt stretches over time, it puts constant tension on the belt. 
You should be fine running that percentage coolant, but I would make sure that you used distilled water mixed with the coolant, as normal tap water has impurities and metals that can cause issues down the road. Also, at the higher percentage coolant, it just means that you have essentially lowered your freezing temp (not that you would ever reach the freezing point with 50/50, but its just good to know.


----------



## redsoxreturns (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (jordondouglas1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jordondouglas1.8t* »_
1. is the timing belt usually tight as hell when putting on without the tensioner pin pulled?


i just did this repair too, and it was an absolute bitch. when i finally got the belt on (w/ help from a friend) and pulled the pin, nothing happened - the belt was already _that_ tight.
i do quad cam, 3 tensioner set ups on v6 saabs all day, and they are cake compared to this pile of ****. the friend that helped me is a life long tech and has done belts on alfa's to ferraris to fords, and everything inbetween - he said he's never done anything like this one.


----------



## jordondouglas1.8t (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (redsoxreturns)*

yea the guy that helped me is a v8 muscle guy so he was really frustrated with the fwd bull


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

Ugh, mine just started overheating today, looks like ill be doing the water pump and t-stat along with a heater core which I have been putting off for a while...


----------



## gordon_as (Nov 20, 2014)

*Overheating heads up*

This is my first post. Just wanted to throw this out there for the people who , like me , google problems hoping to find an answer to their problem. Coolant mixture is very important on this engine . The thermostat is at the bottom of the block unlike most other vehicles where it is at the top. If you have no antifreeze / coolant , or a mixture that is not at the proper level , the water / coolant can and will boil in the top of the engine before it reaches the temprature needed to open the thermostat at the bottom of the engine. I just went through an issue where I went through 2 different new thermostats thinking that they were defective. They wouldn't open , and the coolant started to boil. Problem ended up being that the coolant was not up to snuff with the higher boiling temprature. This would all have made perfect sense except for the fact that the coolant was pretty much brand new , just swaped out a couple months ago , and it was definitely 50/50 or better when I put it in. Can't imagine that I could have got a jug that didn't have enough glycol in it , but I guess anything is possible. For those of you who suspect that I bought 50/50 , and then mixed it 50/50 with water , I can assure you I did not. I NEVER buy 50/50 , as it is just a rip off. You end up paying glycol price for the water that it is mixed with in the jug.


----------

